# GSB1361mh



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

What are your thoughts on a Lamiglas gsb1361mh?

I haven't heard much feedback from this rod. 
Specs: 11'6, 6-16oz rating (I know it's overrated)

I know it's kinda short to be a heaver, but it has a tip to be one. 
Is it capable of distance?


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

That blank has been around for quite a while. Had a custom built on this blank in mid 90's. Great rod and I still use it occasionally today. It will handle 8nbait with no problem.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*IMHO One of the Best Drum Rods of all time*

At 11 6 its no distance king, but with a big fish on the other end, not a better fightin Drum rod on the market.. Love that rod.. JAM


----------

